# The Huguenots



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2007)

I just stumbled across the name of Henry Martyn Baird (1832-1906), who was a professor of Greek language and literature at NYU for 47 years (1859-1906).

Despite what was contained in his teaching load, however, he is remembered today for his extensive writings about the Huguenots of France. He published 6 volumes on the subject, published in 2-volume sets:

_History of the Rise of the Huguenots of France_, 2 volumes (1879). Covers the period from 1512 to 1574, including the massacre on St. Bartholomew's Day.

_The Huguenots and Henry of Navarre_, 2 volumes (1886). Covers the period from 1574 to 1610, or to the death of Henry IV, including the Wars of the League, the abjuration of Henry IV, and the enactment of the Edict of Nantes.

_The Huguenots and the Revocation of the Edict of Nantes_, 2 volumes (1895). Covers the period from 1610 to 1802, terminating with the full recognition of Protestantism by Napoleon.

The information quoted above comes from the Baird book I'm now reading, _Theodore Beza (1519-1605): The Counsellor of the French Reformation_, published in 1899.

It all looks very interesting, especially since I know next to nothing about the Huguenots. Kinda makes me wonder why Baird bothered with Greek literature.

I'd bet that such a thorough history of the Huguenots has not been undertaken in modern times.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 15, 2007)

I have his works. He is indeed one of the premier nineteenth century Huguenot historians, along with his brother Charles, who wrote the _History of Huguenot Emigration to America_.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I meant to include the _History of the Rise of the Huguenots of France_ (2 volumes), 1879, by Henry M. Baird. Highly recommended. The Baird brothers were great 19th century Huguenot historians.



This work is being reprinted by Tentmaker Publications.

Henry Baird's _Theodore Beza: The Counsellor of the French Reformation_ is available online here.


----------

